# Alloy wheels & lights!



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not in Spain yet. I have an old car heading towards classic age, the head lights can be adjusted as it has 2 adjusters for each light. The fogs can also be adjusted etc.
*¿Will adjusting them to the right be enough to pass the ITV or would they still require beam benders for any reason?*

I read a post somewhere a vehicle has to have its original wheels!
Just found this post here, very helpful thread; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...685-wheels-dont-match-registered-details.html

Mine is an old almost classic but has uprated alloy rims!
I read somewhere you can not use alloys on vans.
*¿But will my car have a problem passing its ITV when I bring it over with different alloy rims than would have been fitted originally?*

I purchased the car over 10 years ago here in the UK with the uprated wheels already fitted etc! They are non Ford alloy rims/wheels. Of course no paper work here for that in the UK and after such a long time etc etc..
Original wheels were alloy but smaller.

I would hope once testing station deems them fit & safe for that type of vehicle they will pass!
*¿Just how strict is it over in Spain. Is there a website that clearly states what you're allowed to do to your own car and what has to be done by a mechanic who then gives you a certificate for any after-market changes to your vehicle?
*

I will have a UK MOT on the car when in Spain.
*¿But can I get it pre ITV'd and keep driving it on my UK MOT if it fails the ITV?*
I assume I'm ok on the UK MOT for 90 days!
I fit most replacement parts myself, so this is kind of important to me to make sure I'm staying within the law!
Appreciate any info and clarification..
Thanx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

> I'm not in Spain yet. I have an old car heading towards classic age, the head lights can be adjusted as it has 2 adjusters for each light. The fogs can also be adjusted etc.
> *¿Will adjusting them to the right be enough to pass the ITV or would they still require beam benders for any reason?*


Beam benders are not permitted for an ITV. It has to be changed. If yours (as some are) can be adjusted thats perfect. During the import ITV they will use a machine to test the angle of the beam but as I said beam benders are not permitted.



> I read a post somewhere a vehicle has to have its original wheels!
> Just found this post here, very helpful thread; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...685-wheels-dont-match-registered-details.html
> 
> Mine is an old almost classic but has uprated alloy rims!
> ...


They need to be the same specification/size etc wheels as the paperwork shows. I would check with a Gestor about this because its not something I know the answer to , sorry. 

All I do know is when I imported a car (admittadly it was only a year old) they checked nothing apart from lights, brakes, chassis number,and emissions!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I'm not in Spain yet. I have an old car heading towards classic age, the head lights can be adjusted as it has 2 adjusters for each light. The fogs can also be adjusted etc.
> *¿Will adjusting them to the right be enough to pass the ITV or would they still require beam benders for any reason?*
> 
> I read a post somewhere a vehicle has to have its original wheels!
> ...


First question , trying to read between the lines, is is it a rhd van ? if it is then it cannot be re-registered.
The only alloys on a lhd van would be manufacturers original fit & homologated ones. 
The headlights only need adusting to go up & down , not to the ight when dipped.You'll probably need to find a main dealer who has a beam aligner & even then many don't as they have no use for them !

Is it strict /what can you do ? Yes it is & not a lot ! I do all my own maintenance , which isn't a problem ,but things like additional lights, suspension mods; raising/lowering , bullbars, wheels of different diameter , tow-bars,etc, etc; require an installation certificate : ( Certificado de montaje )
Is there a website , I've no idea. I've never found one.
A normal mechanic cannot supply installation certs; only a specialist . Here in Lorca there is only one specialist who can supply certs. for most things , although tow-bars , etc; dealers can.

Personally , if I'd known in advance the restrictions on what you can do it would have raised concerns about moving here.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

My comments below in red



Muddy said:


> I'm not in Spain yet. I have an old car heading towards classic age, the head lights can be adjusted as it has 2 adjusters for each light. The fogs can also be adjusted etc.
> *¿Will adjusting them to the right be enough to pass the ITV or would they still require beam benders for any reason?*
> 
> I had my 15 year old car here for 4 years and never had the headlamps changed, because basically there were no replacements available as the car was only made RHD
> ...


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Since we have the petrol heads already in this topic I'll just ask my question in here. What's the situation with engine swaps ? I can pretty much guess it'd be a nightmare but I have an old passat estate 2.8 VR6. 
The car is rotten but the engine is still amazing and would like to know if it's a go-er for a transplant into maybe a mk2 golf or jetta (which is quite a common transplant in the uk) or do the spanish authorities stop anything like this happening ?
cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MacRov said:


> Since we have the petrol heads already in this topic I'll just ask my question in here. What's the situation with engine swaps ? I can pretty much guess it'd be a nightmare but I have an old passat estate 2.8 VR6.
> The car is rotten but the engine is still amazing and would like to know if it's a go-er for a transplant into maybe a mk2 golf or jetta (which is quite a common transplant in the uk) or do the spanish authorities stop anything like this happening ?
> cheers


Well, I know VR4 transplants have been done into Mitsubishi FTO's, but I tell you there will be a lot of work and cost involved, for as Im sure you know its not as easy as just sticking the lump in there

I'm not sure how the Spanish authorities would view it, but I suspect it might be a challenge to do it to an already matriculated vehicle and would involve engineers reports etc


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanx everyone for the replies, very helpful.

Thanx steve_in_spain's;
Yeah my lamps can be adjusted in all directions so that's sorted 
Regarding my current wheels, not sure how that applies to me or my car at the moment. No reference to wheel size on the V5 etc as far as I know. The only reference I've seen is in the Haynes manual.
I'm running only 1 inch bigger than stated which doesn't require any mods to the car at all, like rolling the arches etc.
Just to clarify, the car is UK registered and not left the UK as yet! So there isn't any paperwork to state what are the correct wheels for the car!

Thanx gus-lopez;
Nope, just to clarify, it's not a van. The car is RHD still in the UK and not in Spain as I'm still looking for a place to buy somewhere down in the South East. Looking for a place between Alicante, Murcia and perhaps into Andalucia BTW.

I'm surprised the lights don't have to be angled to the right as when high beam is on that would just blind people! Like you said, "when dipped" but I'm sure I'll need high beam as I don't plan on living in a city or town so I will need high beam.
I'm sure I can align them myself tho.

Yeah I also do most of my car maintenance. This usually is just replacing old parts with original spec. but being as old as it is sometimes after-market parts is the only way to go! I think the main thing is the wheels, but they've been on the car for a very long time already so would be annoying and crazy if that now gives me a problem!
Surprised there is no clear written list of do's & don't's with vehicle upgrades with it being such a restrictive system in place, oh well...
I can see the good side of course, but relaxing some of these rules I would think would help the economy a little!

So if mechanics can't issue certs, what's the process for going about an upgrade?
Sounds like a big headache :confused2:
Hopefully equipment is Spain at least has approved codes to make this doable!?

On your last comment, I'm also thinking hard about these restrictions.
I would be ok with it if Spain had a reduced accident rate compared to the UK, but I think I read it's twice what the UK is!
Makes sense in some ways maybe. Like keeping alloys with low profiles off work vans. But even my very slightly bigger rims and boots means an old car holds the road and corners much better!
Too much red tape 
Lets hope fury dice are allowed on the rear view mirror lol

Thanx Stravinsky;
I assume what you said about your headlights that must mean some level of flexibility in some situations at least!

ok, so once any car comes over to Spain and it's registered with even upgraded kit on board that will then be the allowed spec of the car!?
It seems like a really crazy system if you were not allowed to increase your tyre profile! Reducing I could understand as with alloys with a large offset there is a risk of buckling if you hit some bad roads!
Good to know you didn't have a problem with the after-market rims tho 
Funny you mention vented discs! That's what I would like to do. Old original brakes just not really up to the job and can suffer brake-fade. Something even more likely in hotter climate. So a job to get done before I bring her over!

Was hoping there was an equivalent to a pre MOT like I do here. I get the car looked at by mechanic about 2 months before MOT, then fix anything if required then MOT a month before it runs out in case anything wasn't spotted first time.
I will be getting a full check over and new MOT just before I bring it over!

Again thanx all for the info.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well MacRov , Stravs anawered that one. doing the job's not the problem , it's getting the paperwork afterwards that would probably put you in a mental institution ! 

Muddy , I wouldn't concern yourself too much. Just put it in for its re-matriculation & see how it goes. 
In the ITv stations here they have the specifications for every vehicle manufactured & what options it could have on it when sold in spain.( including tyre sizes , wheel options , etc.) These differ , sometimes, to the exact same model sold in other Eu countries. All this is available on their computer system. 
In reality if you want to add/upgrade something it's done by the registered installer. Most new vehicles fitted with aftermarket parts get them fitted by the installer here before they are registered. The main dealer delivers the vehicles to him for fitting & supply of certificates before it's registered. 
If you are going to do it yourself then you need to make friends with a local certified installer !

Basically they cannot comprehend the fact that someone works on/repairs there own vehicles ! For fun !

" ok, so once any car comes over to Spain and it's registered with even upgraded kit on board that will then be the allowed spec of the car!? " 
Basically, yes.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Gus is right. Especially with a grey import its almost impossible for the ITV centre to ascertain what the original spec was. Just remember that once it is inspected and matriculated you wont be able to change things like wheel sizes etc. Do it before you come.

On the headlights, and FTO light is one piece and encased, a bit like a Jaguar XJ unit. Beam deflectors dont work, and there are no LHD replacements. So I adjusted them as far as I could, and they accepted that.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah I know the amount of work involved in the swap it was more the paperwork side or if it was even legal to do in Spain. Seems it's not the place to be for modifying cars then ah well. It's either time for the scrapyard or find a good welder haha.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MacRov said:


> Yeah I know the amount of work involved in the swap it was more the paperwork side or if it was even legal to do in Spain. Seems it's not the place to be for modifying cars then ah well. It's either time for the scrapyard or find a good welder haha.


I organise a lot of car meets in the UK at the moment as I run a car club. There are always car meets in the UK. Here ... well, I think I have come across one in 6 years, and it was not very impressive. Lots of standard but shiny cars with the odd slightly customised ones. There is a race circuit around Valencia somewhere, and U3A have a motosport group here, but it is not very active


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah we have a track close by down at Cartagena also, maybe it's time to go get the bike licence as that's the big thing over here (I've wanted it for a while anyway hah).
I did find some car clubs but I'm not in the U3A age group for a while yet


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MacRov said:


> Yeah we have a track close by down at Cartagena also, maybe it's time to go get the bike licence as that's the big thing over here (I've wanted it for a while anyway hah).
> I did find some car clubs but I'm not in the U3A age group for a while yet



U3A age group?
We have people in their teens upwards. Are you younger than that then? 

Conversely on the Bike level you need to be a pensioner and own a Harley


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

haha ok, maybe they're old for their age. Not so much harley riders here though more of the sports bikers which is more my thing.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Muddy , I wouldn't concern yourself too much. Just put it in for its re-matriculation & see how it goes.
> In the ITv stations here they have the specifications for every vehicle manufactured & what options it could have on it when sold in spain.( including tyre sizes , wheel options , etc.) These differ , sometimes, to the exact same model sold in other Eu countries. All this is available on their computer system.
> In reality if you want to add/upgrade something it's done by the registered installer. Most new vehicles fitted with aftermarket parts get them fitted by the installer here before they are registered. The main dealer delivers the vehicles to him for fitting & supply of certificates before it's registered.
> If you are going to do it yourself then you need to make friends with a local certified installer !
> ...


Thanx Gus. I guess I'll just have to try making friends with an certified installer like you said lol
I for some reason I always assumed Spaniards would be totally into custom and tinkering with cars and bikes. Considering how much better the weather is and how much easier it would be to work cars on dry days and have dry race days and shows etc. oh well :confused2:



> " ok, so once any car comes over to Spain and it's registered with even upgraded kit on board that will then be the allowed spec of the car!? "
> Basically, yes.


Well this is good news, at least I can upgrade my brakes before leaving UK. A good example of a pretty simple job that I've done before. Although time may be a factor and I might buy parts and fit as soon as I arrive! who's gonna know 



Stravinsky said:


> Gus is right. Especially with a grey import its almost impossible for the ITV centre to ascertain what the original spec was. Just remember that once it is inspected and matriculated you wont be able to change things like wheel sizes etc. Do it before you come.
> 
> On the headlights, and FTO light is one piece and encased, a bit like a Jaguar XJ unit. Beam deflectors dont work, and there are no LHD replacements. So I adjusted them as far as I could, and they accepted that.


Yeah I must get as much done to the car before I leave UK. Not sure how I'm going to have time with everything else tho.

Cheers guys for the very helpful replies. Feel a bit less stressed now that I'm better informed :clap2:


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> They need to be the same specification/size etc wheels as the paperwork shows. I would check with a Gestor about this because its not something I know the answer to , sorry.
> 
> All I do know is when I imported a car (admittadly it was only a year old) they checked nothing apart from lights, brakes, chassis number,and emissions![/r
> 
> ...


----------

